# Simplicity legacy



## Tractorgirl14 (Mar 16, 2016)

My simplicity legacy xl, with the 27 horse kohler engine will not start. It has been temperamental before, but usually starts. So, I know the safety switch is bad somewhere, where can I find a "how to" to dissemble the brake mechanism? Or, how do I make the tractor free moving so I can load it up on a trailer since it wont start.
Thanks in advance.

:usa::usa::usa:


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I have kinda looking for a legacy, what issues have you had with it? Do you like it? If you have a operators manual it should explain how to make it free wheel. Sorry I can't be of much help. It someone will know.


----------



## Tractorgirl14 (Mar 16, 2016)

This is the first issue I have ever had with it. I love it. We use it so much as an implement tool, that we hardly ever put the deck on and mow with it!


----------



## firefly1178 (Feb 20, 2015)

If you lift the seat and look next to the transmission dipstick is a lever that you pull up and back to Freewheel the tractor. It will push hard! If you look under the tractor while someone actuates the break I believe you be able to locate the switch


----------

